# St. Pete (FL) expressway and light rail plans conflict



## CHamilton (Mar 14, 2014)

Accelerated plans for Pinellas connector bumps into light rail designs




> A map shows the proposed route of the Gateway Express project that was unveiled in February.
> 
> ST. PETERSBURG — A month ago, when Gov. Rick Scott announced he would fast-track an expressway linking Pinellas' two major corridors, U.S. 19 and Interstate 275, he seemed to offer a well-timed gift to a region he's aiming to win over as he seeks re-election.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Harris (Mar 19, 2014)

A proposal does not equal action - for either one, expressway or transit line.


----------

